# I'm afraid to get a Green Cheek Conure after seeing things like this :(



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

I would love to get a GCC next year (have wanted a GCC for a really long time... I have never owned one before) but am seriously concerned to get one! Rascal (my tiel) LOVES other birds... you should see him when he's near other birds... he immediately cheers up and starts singing to them (it is so obvious).... but after I googled "green cheek conure killed cockatiel" I am having doubts!

I saw this following video on youtube and the owner of that GCC is CRAZY to stand there and allow his GCC to attack his tiel like that. It's a disaster waiting to happen and if I ever saw my GCC conure that aggressive towards my tiel I would have to re-home the GCC. Is that very COMMON with GCC? I mean... for those who own GCC and a tiel... does your GCC attack your tiel like shown in this video: https://youtu.be/NgaQWViW7Mk (I know the tiel in this video is a moron who should get a clue LOL... but still). I wouldn't keep the tiel and GCC in same cage of course... but I'm very worried what if GCC suddenly decides to bite my tiel in the throat, face or feet. My tiel won't stand a chance?

I was so excited to eventually get a baby GCC but after I spent time on google now I'm scared to


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

My Aunts Fiery shouldered conure badly damaged Rockos stomach I have to take him to the vet on Tuesday its badly bruised and cut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> My Aunts Fiery shouldered conure badly damaged Rockos stomach I have to take him to the vet on Tuesday its badly bruised and cut.


OMG, not good. Aren't Fiery shouldered Conure bigger than GCC? I really want to get GCC (I would get a baby GCC so it's raised with my tiel) but am very afraid to now 

EDIT: How did the conure injure your tiel... did your tiel get bitten? Hope your tiel will be ok.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> OMG, not good. Aren't Fiery shouldered Conure bigger than GCC? I really want to get GCC (I would get a baby GCC so it's raised with my tiel) but am very afraid to now
> 
> EDIT: How did the conure injure your tiel... did your tiel get bitten? Hope your tiel will be ok.


She bit him Fiery shouldered conures arent much bigger than GCC.A baby raised with your tiel should work out good and not all of them are like that bird in the video same as not all lovebirds are very aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

I HOPE you're right... if you google "green cheek conure injured or killed cockatiel" there are some really scary stories! I don't know how to hand feed birds, so it seems the youngest GCC I could get is about 2 months old? My cousin has a GCC and my tiel loves that GCC but that GCC is my cousins and he's not selling him to me lol. I still have uneasy feeling about getting GCC (don't want my tiel to get hurt!)... it wouldn't be until sometime next year so I'll see...

My tiel can be very nippy and he will bite very hard when he's upset. My fear is what if my tiel bites the GCC and the GCC gets very upset and bites back very hard... my tiel would be screwed? What a shame I didn't get the GCC when my tiel was a baby.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Do some research and then Decide but dont let other people change your mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

I guess the best route might be to get the baby GCC next year and see if there is any aggression and if there is to the point it seems it would be unsafe for my tiel then I would simply have to re-home the GCC. I would make sure the GCC would get a very nice home of course... but let's hope that does not happen


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I doubt it's a particularly good idea.
It's never really recommended to mix species, even if they aren't caged together, because unless you can guarantee no contact between the two, ever, then there's ALWAYS a risk there.
A perfectly friendly and kind bird can have an off day, a mood swing, whatever, and end up hurting another. They can easily cause a lot of irreparable damage to a tiel with one bite. Growing up together won't stop that kinda thing. I mean, you probably already know this but if feel bad if I didn't say anything and then it happened.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Great... this is a big bummer. I'm so confused I don't know what to do now 

Both my tiel and the GCC and would rarely ever be in the cage and both would be fully flighted with entire house to themselves when I'm at home.... but you are right... doesn't matter... the risk is still there.

This kind of reminds me of that show called "fatal attractions" where some putz owns a tiger as a pet and thinks the tiger will never hurt him but in the end they pretty much ALWAYS attack and kill the owner.... not sure why this is making me think of that show.

How many here own GCC and tiels I wonder?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Great... this is a big bummer. I'm so confused I don't know what to do now
> 
> Both my tiel and the GCC and would rarely ever be in the cage and both would be fully flighted with entire house to themselves when I'm at home.... but you are right... doesn't matter... the risk is still there.
> 
> ...


Well Rio could do damage to the tiels so could Tiko.Rio does attack Rocko sometimes but Rocko dosent let him and Rio hasnt touched Rocko since then and Lovebirds are supposed to be very aggressive towards other species.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaguar owns 2 tiels and a GCC. And ParrotletsRock has the same. You could always ask them, I'm sure they wouldn't mind


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have 3 tiels and a green cheek along with other birds... I do not allow my green cheek to interact with other birds... The owner in that video is asking for trouble allowing that interaction... What the heck was he thinking allowing the tiel to torment the gcc that way... All it did was teach the conure to be aggressive to the tiel. The conure could of easily bitten the tiels leg right off! My budgies and tiels fly free in the bird room all day while my gcc and parrotlet are caged... My parrotlet gets time out in the living room with his one budgie girlfriend... He hates the rest of the budgies and the green cheek gets her time in the evenings with me. My tiels also will torment and try to push my gcc around however I intervene and do not allow it. She also knows she is not allowed to go after the tiels. It is up to you as an owner to ensure every one is safe... Which means not allowing unsupervised out of cage time.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon, why are you still mixing species in out of cage time when you have seen your birds get injured? If Rio is aggressive now, it's likely to only get worse as he settles in and gets older. People have been warning you about this for weeks and you have now seen for yourself what can happen. I hope Rocko is okay. 

Juliet, I see the tiel as the aggressor in that video rather than the GCC. It looks like he's hormonal and trying to mount the GCC. That's definitely a recipe for disaster. But I don't think this is a reason for you not to get a GCC. Even if your birds don't get along, there are lots of things you can do to allow them to coexist safely. Rather than googling for horror stories, maybe research what people who successfully have mixed flocks do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Brandon, why are you still mixing species in out of cage time when you have seen your birds get injured? If Rio is aggressive now, it's likely to only get worse as he settles in and gets older. People have been warning you about this for weeks and you have now seen for yourself what can happen. I hope Rocko is okay.
> 
> Juliet, I see the tiel as the aggressor in that video rather than the GCC. It looks like he's hormonal and trying to mount the GCC. That's definitely a recipe for disaster. But I don't think this is a reason for you not to get a GCC. Even if your birds don't get along, there are lots of things you can do to allow them to coexist safely. Rather than googling for horror stories, maybe research what people who successfully have mixed flocks do.



Good point thanks. I tend to always look at worst disaster scenerios and freak myself out. I also read about cockatiels killing budgies.... and vice versa. I don't plan to get a GCC until sometime next year so I have plenty time to research and make sure (would LOVE to get one but not sure if I will). I 100% know they will never ever be in same cage of course.. but they would have entire house to themselves while I'm at home though... I've seen many youtube videos of GCC and tiels that seem fine... I have no idea. When my tiel is out of his cage he is heavily monitored by me which is very easy to do because he is ALWAYS sitting on me lol.... but he seems so bored. When my cousin's GCC visits my tiel cheers up so much and starts singing to "it". I say ""it" because I have no idea if that GCC is male or female hehe.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's important to realize that one can pretty much find horror stories about anything if one goes looking for them. I understand the tendency to fixate on them, but just because the horror stories stand out to us, that doesn't mean they're likely to happen to us, particularly if we're aware of the possibility. The internet (like news in general) tends to be skewed toward negatives, because far fewer people write about experiences where things go just fine.

Here is one blog I follow about two tiels and a GCC that share a household very successfully. I'm sure there are lots of others out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> I think it's important to realize that one can pretty much find horror stories about anything if one goes looking for them. I understand the tendency to fixate on them, but just because the horror stories stand out to us, that doesn't mean they're likely to happen to us, particularly if we're aware of the possibility. The internet (like news in general) tends to be skewed toward negatives, because far fewer people write about experiences where things go just fine.
> 
> Here is one blog I follow about two tiels and a GCC that share a household very successfully. I'm sure there are lots of others out there.



Cute, thanks for the link. What also makes me nervous is I have never owned a GCC before. I'm very familiar with tiels... not so at all with GCCs


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Everything hinges on the individual birds personalities... How they have been raised and the individual situation.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Brandon, why are you still mixing species in out of cage time when you have seen your birds get injured? If Rio is aggressive now, it's likely to only get worse as he settles in and gets older. People have been warning you about this for weeks and you have now seen for yourself what can happen. I hope Rocko is okay.
> 
> Juliet, I see the tiel as the aggressor in that video rather than the GCC. It looks like he's hormonal and trying to mount the GCC. That's definitely a recipe for disaster. But I don't think this is a reason for you not to get a GCC. Even if your birds don't get along, there are lots of things you can do to allow them to coexist safely. Rather than googling for horror stories, maybe research what people who successfully have mixed flocks do.


What have I ever done to you it was Cracker who attacked Rocko last week and yesterday when Cracker was here again she didnt touch Rocko Rio protected him and scared her off so she sat on the fridge and Rio is 2 years old not young and when he shows aggressive signs to Rocko I tell him no and put him in his cage.I think im doing a pretty good job with different species especially a aggressive species.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet its your decision but I just wanna say you should go for it you never know how they will get along unless you actually try it yourself not all Conures are aggressive and trouble makers and when hes a baby you can break any behaviour problems hes having with your tiel if he has any and same with your tiel.Follow your heart I wasnt supposed to get a lovebird I was getting a parrotlet but I was just lead to Rio.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also Rio is already settled in and tame.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

There's risk involved with mixing any different species together. I was very cautious and apprehensive when my partner's lorikeet Loki was first introduced to my cockatiels. We let them meet on neutral territory which is always recommended, and I know my 'tiels are very protective of their cage. Loki's beak is a lot bigger than a 'tiels beak and he is also larger and heavier, but fortunately their curiosity was at the forefront when they met so it went very smoothly. Loki jumped around and tried to play but of course each species' definition of "playing" is very different, so the 'tiels were quite put off by this. Their time together is always closely supervised (I guess it's not so different from the bird vs cat situation: while they seem to get along and they're not showing aggression or any other warning signs, it's never good to get too laid back about it because accidents do happen).


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Since my tiel is a male do you think it might be safer to get a female GCC rather than a male GCC? I have a very strong preference towards male tiels (LOVE it when my tiel sings... he sings jungle bells, bobs his head. dances etc we sing together all the time  ).... I have no idea how female vs male GCC differ. I'm just wondering if 2 males together are worse than having male and female maybe? Maybe female GCC are less aggressive than male GCC?


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

The issue is that GCCs are completely different in personality to tiels. They are so much more playful, rowdy, headstrong, and so on. They will want to play, and could get frustrated when tiels don't respond in the way they want them to. Mine got on well enough with my tiels, but he was raised around them, and was definitely an exception. It still made me extremely nervous when they were close - he had a bad habit of crest/tail yanking and the tiels hated it. They might be similarly sized birds, but GCCs do have bigger beaks and are not afraid to use them if they are upset.


This picture really shows how much he liked them... he was food territorial and would lunge and attack me (and even a spoon) if I went near his food... but he would sit and watch as the tiels went in his cage and ate it.



























It's possible they'd get along, but it's more likely they won't. Have you considered another tiel?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I seem to be one of the success stories with my GCC and my tiels. My conure _lives_ in a large flight cage with my retired breeding pair - the only cockatiels he gets along with. I figure this works because he literally grew up with these two birds since he was a chick a few days old. Plus I give them multiple feeding stations so when the conure wants to defend his treats, the tiels have a place to eat in safety. The only bad fight I've had with these three was when the bin on the bottom of the cage to catch seed had a plastic cover. The birds thought it was a great nesting corner and they would crawl into the cover. The conure thought it was a good idea, too, and he ended up plucking my retired breeding hen during the fight. The feathers on top of her head still haven't grown in. Since I've removed the cover, everything's been peaceful again. That was two years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> The issue is that GCCs are completely different in personality to tiels. They are so much more playful, rowdy, headstrong, and so on. They will want to play, and could get frustrated when tiels don't respond in the way they want them to. Mine got on well enough with my tiels, but he was raised around them, and was definitely an exception. It still made me extremely nervous when they were close - he had a bad habit of crest/tail yanking and the tiels hated it. They might be similarly sized birds, but GCCs do have bigger beaks and are not afraid to use them if they are upset.
> 
> 
> This picture really shows how much he liked them... he was food territorial and would lunge and attack me (and even a spoon) if I went near his food... but he would sit and watch as the tiels went in his cage and ate it.
> ...



I would love own a GCC since I've never had one before and they look so playful (almost like little puppies)... would been a great experience to have one if only I was comfortable it would not hurt my tiel! I feel stupid to say I didn't even know GCCs existed before I got my tiel. I feel sorry for my tiel because he looks super bored. I work on the computer all the time and he just sleeps on my leg... when he's around other birds he immediately cheers up and starts singing and singing. If GCCs didn't exist I would end up getting another tiel... my tiel gets horrible nightfrights (he almost died because of it last year) and maybe having another tiel to comfort him would help... he is TERRIFIED of being alone and goes into panic attacks! Bed time is a nightmare for my tiel, I feel sorry for the poor thing. Maybe if he see's a GCC in separate cage next to him at night it would comfort him. I'm not sure what to do LOL... driving myself crazy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm unsure if you guys ever watch "The Parrot Wizard" on youtube. He always has his senegal parrot and his cape parrot together. One of those parrots is much MUCH larger than the other. I assume since they are technically both parrots that it doesn't matter that one of the parrots is a MUCH larger breed of parrot? Or does the smaller parrot have exact same risk a tiel would have with a GCC?

Video of his parrots:
https://youtu.be/_h3ZnUWBrqs


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> I'm unsure if you guys ever watch "The Parrot Wizard" on youtube. He always has his senegal parrot and his cape parrot together. One of those parrots is much MUCH larger than the other. I assume since they are technically both parrots that it doesn't matter that one of the parrots is a MUCH larger breed of parrot? Or does the smaller parrot have exact same risk a tiel would have with a GCC?
> 
> Video of his parrots:
> https://youtu.be/_h3ZnUWBrqs


His birds are ok with each other and Rio and the tiels get along ok.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'm unsure if you guys ever watch "The Parrot Wizard" on youtube. He always has his senegal parrot and his cape parrot together. One of those parrots is much MUCH larger than the other. I assume since they are technically both parrots that it doesn't matter that one of the parrots is a MUCH larger breed of parrot? Or does the smaller parrot have exact same risk a tiel would have with a GCC?


It doesn't matter whether they're both parrots or not, size does make a huge difference. And not always in the way you think. Most tiels are pushovers and have even been know to be bossed around or even hurt by birds such a budgies. I had a tiel that was petrified of budgies so I couldn't even have them in the same room together. It's all going to depend on your bird and the new bird's attitude. And even then, hormones can play a role as well. Some birds (like lovebirds) can get nasty and territorial when hormonal.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> It doesn't matter whether they're both parrots or not, size does make a huge difference. And not always in the way you think. Most tiels are pushovers and have even been know to be bossed around or even hurt by birds such a budgies. I had a tiel that was petrified of budgies so I couldn't even have them in the same room together. It's all going to depend on your bird and the new bird's attitude. And even then, hormones can play a role as well. Some birds (like lovebirds) can get nasty and territorial when hormonal.


I have yet to experience hormonal behaviours all my birds are adults and have never gotten hormonal and I heard less sleep makes them hormonal and mine do get to bed late sometimes and are never hormonal or moody.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've babysat for a GCC a couple of times - two different birds on completely different occasions, and both were young birds under a year old. I didn't let them interact with my cockatiels because I was afraid the tiels would get hurt. A GCC weighs less than a cockatiel but their beak is twice as big, and I'd expect the tiel to lose if there was a fight. The GCCs were cute and friendly but they were also kind of nippy, and would sometimes bite me for no real reason.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tielfan said:


> I've babysat for a GCC a couple of times - two different birds on completely different occasions, and both were young birds under a year old. I didn't let them interact with my cockatiels because I was afraid the tiels would get hurt. A GCC weighs less than a cockatiel but their beak is twice as big, and I'd expect the tiel to lose if there was a fight. The GCCs were cute and friendly but they were also kind of nippy, and would sometimes bite me for no real reason.


Hi didnt know you were on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

tielfan said:


> I've babysat for a GCC a couple of times - two different birds on completely different occasions, and both were young birds under a year old. I didn't let them interact with my cockatiels because I was afraid the tiels would get hurt. A GCC weighs less than a cockatiel but their beak is twice as big, and I'd expect the tiel to lose if there was a fight. The GCCs were cute and friendly but they were also kind of nippy, and would sometimes bite me for no real reason.


I'm used to a nippy bird. My tiel is rather nippy and when he bites... he bites hard! The little devil. At this point I think I'm leaning towards not getting a GCC unfortunately, not sure yet. I'm too afraid for my tiel


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> I'm used to a nippy bird. My tiel is rather nippy and when he bites... he bites hard! The little devil. At this point I think I'm leaning towards not getting a GCC unfortunately, not sure yet. I'm too afraid for my tiel


If they dont get along you can let them out at different times or different rooms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> It doesn't matter whether they're both parrots or not, size does make a huge difference. And not always in the way you think. Most tiels are pushovers and have even been know to be bossed around or even hurt by birds such a budgies. I had a tiel that was petrified of budgies so I couldn't even have them in the same room together. It's all going to depend on your bird and the new bird's attitude. And even then, hormones can play a role as well. Some birds (like lovebirds) can get nasty and territorial when hormonal.



That's what a figured. So that guys little parrot is just lucky so far to be alive... his bigger parrot looks like he could easily bite the small parrot's head off and eat it. Yikes


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> If they dont get along you can let them out at different times or different rooms.


That would not be an option. My tiel is never a caged bird when I'm at a home and I would not be willing to lock my tiel in the cage when I'm at home he would go bonkers. My tiel is ALWAYS on me when I'm at home... always... he is a stalker, big time stalker... goes into panic if I leave him alone (he HATES being alone) or leave room... he flys after me. Worst case, the GCC would have to be re-homed if that turns out to be the case... but at this point I'm leaning towards not getting a GCC unfortunately. I'll regroup on this next year... no point dwelling on it now anymore as I cannot get a GCC right now even if I wanted to... would have to be sometime next year. All I know is that my tiel is fine with my cousin's GCC but I know all birds are different. Bummer =(


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> That would not be an option. My tiel is never a caged bird when I'm at a home and I would not be willing to lock my tiel in the cage when I'm at home he would go bonkers. My tiel is ALWAYS on me when I'm at home... always... he is a stalker, big time stalker... goes into panic if I leave him alone (he HATES being alone) or leave room... he flys after me. Worst case, the GCC would have to be re-homed if that turns out to be the case... but at this point I'm leaning towards not getting a GCC unfortunately. I'll regroup on this next year... no point dwelling on it now anymore as I cannot get a GCC right now even if I wanted to... would have to be sometime next year. All I know is that my tiel is fine with my cousin's GCC but I know all birds are different. Bummer =(


You could also see are there any other cockatiel friendly birds you like.Princess parakeets are lovely I would like one of them.You have plenty of time to decide best of luck on your decision


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> You could also see are there any other cockatiel friendly birds you like.Princess parakeets are lovely I would like one of them.You have plenty of time to decide best of luck on your decision



Interesting, thanks for the suggestion. I have never even heard of princess parakeets. I just googled it and I can see why they are called "princess" parakeets. Thank do look princess like... their coloring etc. I will have to get more educated on princess parakeets. I wonder how they differ from GCC. So these birds are indeed tiel safe? It looks like their beaks are indeed smaller than a GCC. Cool, it will be fun to research on them  Perhaps I can get my tiel a buddy that won't kill or injure him! I just fell in love with my cousin's GCC (GCCs are so incredibly playful!) which is why I am so fixated on getting a GCC rather than another tiel. ... and wow... the coloring on them is insane  ... but from the little I just read on google they are quite different from GCCs... some saying they don't make good companion pets... I have no idea.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> roxy culver said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter whether they're both parrots or not, size does make a huge difference. And not always in the way you think. Most tiels are pushovers and have even been know to be bossed around or even hurt by birds such a budgies. I had a tiel that was petrified of budgies so I couldn't even have them in the same room together. It's all going to depend on your bird and the new bird's attitude. And even then, hormones can play a role as well. Some birds (like lovebirds) can get nasty and territorial when hormonal.
> ...


The fact that you haven't experienced it yet means you either you don't recognize it or haven't had your birds long enough to experience it yet, not that they're exempt. All birds get hormonal at some point in their lives and the fact that it's so unpredictable is one of the reasons that allowing different species to interact closely is such a risk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

On second thought I would rather get another tiel than princess parakeet. After quick researching I dont think princess parakeet would be the one. I'll figure it out... eventually hopefully


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> On second thought I would rather get another tiel than princess parakeet. After quick researching I dont think princess parakeet would be the one. I'll figure it out... eventually hopefully


Tielfan has a princess parakeet named Dweezil you could ask her some questions if she dosent mind.Most do get along good with tiels and I see many are put in aviaries together.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> The fact that you haven't experienced it yet means you either you don't recognize it or haven't had your birds long enough to experience it yet, not that they're exempt. All birds get hormonal at some point in their lives and the fact that it's so unpredictable is one of the reasons that allowing different species to interact closely is such a risk.


Well I have Rocko almost a year and he's over a year old and I dont have Rio long and I have Loki since June and I think shes just around 1 year old maybe younger thats another thing so I would have to wait a little longer if I was to breed them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Tielfan has a princess parakeet named Dweezil you could ask her some questions if she dosent mind.Most do get along good with tiels and I see many are put in aviaries together.


... they don't appear to be super playful as GCCs are though... and their tails are so loooooong it would not fit in my cage with tiel because of all the perches. My tiels cage is massive but I would have to cut its tail off in order to fit lol


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juliet said:


> ... they don't appear to be super playful as GCCs are though... and their tails are so loooooong it would not fit in my cage with tiel because of all the perches. My tiels cage is massive but I would have to cut its tail off in order to fit lol


You could also ask Tielfan what type of cage she has etc and how the tail fits I know they are long lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Seeing this video is making me want a GCC! lol In the video it says her 12 year old male cockatiel fell in love with her new rescued green cheek conure and that they follow each other everywhere, play in drawers & shelves, tuck into paper bags.

https://youtu.be/Arjb2dGo9DY

... and here is another video about these 2 birds: https://youtu.be/tw1cDE0gyyc OMG... the music being played in this video... you have to watch it... too funny.... but there is something seriously WRONG with that tiels tail!!! I wonder if the GCC ripped it out? I will try to contact the woman who made these videos and find out... except that tiel passed away... I think from old age maybe.

That video gave me hope.... hopefully I get that lucky!  ... but I have a feeling that is probably a very rare exception. I wonder how old her rescued GCC was.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

They are the exception, not the rule.... keep that in mind... there are all these cute videos of multi species flocks getting on fine, but there are far more horror stories of birds losing toes, having their beaks crushed, etc. in fights with other parrots.

What would you do if you got a GCC and it didn't get along with Rascal? What if they got in a fight and one of them got significantly injured?

Also, Michael's sennie and cape DO fight.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoqhLEl9L-U


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Juliet said:


> Seeing this video is making me want a GCC! lol In the video it says her 12 year old male cockatiel fell in love with her new rescued green cheek conure and that they follow each other everywhere, play in drawers & shelves, tuck into paper bags.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Arjb2dGo9DY



You only have to look as far as the comments on that video...

"I have the same kind of birds and cockatiel hates my green cheek they can't even be o a perch together"


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> They are the exception, not the rule.... keep that in mind... there are all these cute videos of multi species flocks getting on fine, but there are far more horror stories of birds losing toes, having their beaks crushed, etc. in fights with other parrots.
> 
> What would you do if you got a GCC and it didn't get along with Rascal? What if they got in a fight and one of them got significantly injured?
> 
> ...


His parrots actually tolerate each other now and he shouldnt have let them do that they should have been separated.I bet Rio's past owner watched him get his beak crushed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> They are the exception, not the rule.... keep that in mind... there are all these cute videos of multi species flocks getting on fine, but there are far more horror stories of birds losing toes, having their beaks crushed, etc. in fights with other parrots.
> 
> What would you do if you got a GCC and it didn't get along with Rascal? What if they got in a fight and one of them got significantly injured?
> 
> ...



I saw the video you provided link to a long time ago. It's crazy how that little parrot attacked the bigger parrot. That little parrot has guts or just doesn't realize how much smaller he is and that the large parrot could easily bite his entire head off, yikes... but he's still able to successfully keep both birds. I am soooo confused... it's more likely I will NOT get a GCC because I wouldn't be able to live with myself if my tiel got injured.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

What type of bird is in this video? That big green bird cannot possibly be a GCC, it must be some other for of a conure? It looks way HUGE!! https://youtu.be/8-fTLorJq4s It is funny how that conure is gently kicking the tiel who is being very nasty and bullying another tiel.... as if he were saying "knock it off".

I WISH I had not fallen in love with my cousin's GCC. It is soooo cute. He or she lays on its back as you pet it, rolls over and plays like a puppy and is so intelligent... but it doesn't sing beautiful songs and has no crest like my tiel  I LOVE my tiel but it would have been so amazing to also be able to experience a GCC... I LOVE playing with birds! ... but it's not looking good.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a nanday conure


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

You can have both, you just have to take precautions... Mine are all in my bird room, (a small bedroom) the tiels and budgies are out all day flying around and the parrotlet and green cheek are caged. My parrotlet gets time to fly in the living and dining rooms in the evening with his budgie girlfriend, he cannot be around the other budgies because he is very protective of his lady and very aggressive with the other budgies. My green cheek is a very mellow soul but the tiels are very pushy with her... She will react if I am not there to stop them so I do not allow interaction with them, she comes out and hangs on my shoulder all evening. It just takes a little organizing to figure who does what when. Even when my greenie and parrotlet are in the cages they are still stimulated and entertained by the other birds in the room. I also go in the room frequently thru the day and hang out with them and talk to them, feed them treats etc. 2 of my tiels are not allowed out of their cage right now unless I am there to supervise as they are on eggs and if the other tiel or the budgies went in their cage I am sure there would be bloodshed.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, cheekies can be adorable, silly little clowns... but they can also be bossy, headstrong, downright bitey brats. They do not realize how small they are, and they WILL push your buttons. You have to be ready to deal with the ups and downs... and stop looking for videos like that, they are distracting you from looking at the whole picture. This could be a 30 year commitment... make sure it's what you really want.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well...that GCC is DEFENDING itself. It is very dependent on the bird you get, but my GCC does not like other birds and will chase and nip at them. Also, GCC are notorious for being aggressive and nippy in general, so I would never allow a GCC to be out with other birds unsupervised. 

They can injure smaller/same-size birds or can be injured by larger birds, both of which have happened with my bird in her previous homes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not worried about having a long "30 year commitment" that is NOT an issue at all. I'm not some young kid who doesn't know what they want... I will be 40yrs old in 4 short years, yikes. I don't like that... please stop time LOL... do not want to keep aging, I hate it!

I'm a loner and would rather spend time with my bird than anyone else hehe. I am obsessed with birds and will have birds rest of my life, so no worries on that one 

Therefore for me the big picture is the risk that the GCC might injure or kill my tiel. Since I would never want to have to keep my tiel caged or vice versa I've decided it's just not going to be a wise idea for me the get a GCC sadly. It ain't worth the risk. I would never be able to enjoy having a GCC because I would constantly be worried about my tiel getting hurt... so no GCC for me =(


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

It has been my experience that birds raised together from a young age will always be relatively friendly, even if not best pals. It is unlikely a young conure who grows up with a cockatiel in the same household will ever turn on it and much more likely it will idolize it as a role model and a model for its own behavior - I have seen this myself with our young cockatiel who has integrated into a small flock of friendly parakeets. He treats them as if they were his own species, whereas our past tiel who was not raised with other birds viewed them as savages and would have nothing to do with them. I have personally seen quite a few conure/cockatiel couples who were very endearing and loving to one another. If the cockatiel likes other birds, he won't be any issue, and if the conure grows up with him, I don't think he would be either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> It has been my experience that birds raised together from a young age will always be relatively friendly, even if not best pals. It is unlikely a young conure who grows up with a cockatiel in the same household will ever turn on it and much more likely it will idolize it as a role model and a model for its own behavior - I have seen this myself with our young cockatiel who has integrated into a small flock of friendly parakeets. He treats them as if they were his own species, whereas our past tiel who was not raised with other birds viewed them as savages and would have nothing to do with them. I have personally seen quite a few conure/cockatiel couples who were very endearing and loving to one another. If the cockatiel likes other birds, he won't be any issue, and if the conure grows up with him, I don't think he would be either.


Thanks for your input  oh my gosh I am soooo confused now, in conflict again lol. My tiel seems to love other birds because he immediately starts singing to them. I will regroup on this dilemma next year because it's driving me crazy! =)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Princess Dweezil gets along well with my cockatiels. There's no guarantee that every POW (Princess of Wales) parrot will get along with every cockatiel, but the species in general has a reputation for mellowness just like cockatiels do. It's my understanding that its' common to keep the two species together in an aviary. They're another Aussie species so there's not a dramatic difference in beak size, but they do weigh about 50% more than a cockatiel so the princess would have the advantage in a fight. I watched them carefully at first, but now I let them play without supervision when everybody is out of the cage. But when I have to put everyone in a cage I don't put the princess in with the cockatiels. It's not likely that a fight would break out when I'm gone but I'd rather not take the risk. He does back off when the cockatiels give him some sass, and vice versa. 

Eating gum nuts (eucalyptus seeds) together.









Yes the males have a very long tail. The female tail is shorter. Surprisingly there haven't been any problems with tail breakage, even though he enjoys hanging out in a small cage (but this isn't the small cage).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

POWs are supposed to be better as an aviary bird than a pet, but Dweezil was handfed and I think his pet quality is quite high. He became very friendly after a settling-in period and steps up (or jumps on me) as readily as the cockatiels do. He sings crazy songs that make it sound like I'm in the jungle. This is a small sample, it's hard to get a good video because he usually stops singing when I pull out the camera: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5FAmHz4qG0 He hasn't learned to talk yet but he has learned to sing like a cockatiel, and when I look to see which cockatiel is singing so loud it usually turns out to be Dweezil. His dancing is pretty crazy too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

tielfan said:


> POWs are supposed to be better as an aviary bird than a pet, but Dweezil was handfed and I think his pet quality is quite high. He became very friendly after a settling-in period and steps up (or jumps on me) as readily as the cockatiels do. He sings crazy songs that make it sound like I'm in the jungle. This is a small sample, it's hard to get a good video because he usually stops singing when I pull out the camera: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5FAmHz4qG0 He hasn't learned to talk yet but he has learned to sing like a cockatiel, and when I look to see which cockatiel is singing so loud it usually turns out to be Dweezil. His dancing is pretty crazy too.



Such a beautiful POW parrot you have  ... but I think I would rather have another tiel than a POW. It also seems POW can be very loud, almost louder than a tiel. I wold be wrong. I am very thankful as I got so lucky my tiel is super quiet.... asides when he flock calls after me and losses his mind when left alone lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

POWs are definitely a lot louder than a cockatiel. I was surprised at how noisy and active he is - based on the internet descriptions I was expecting a quiet bird that didn't do much more than sit on a perch looking pretty. But instead it's a lot like the "big parrot" experience without the aggression and neediness, and I'm loving it. 

Another cockatiel would be a great choice since you already know what you're getting into. Rascal is so bonded to you that he might resent a new bird. But I spent several years with two males who had a love-hate relationship (didn't want to be too close together or too far apart), and it's perfectly workable as long as they don't have to spend time together in a small cage. Lots of out of cage time and a large cage for in-cage time gives them room to put the amount of distance between them that they want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

tielfan said:


> POWs are definitely a lot louder than a cockatiel. I was surprised at how noisy and active he is - based on the internet descriptions I was expecting a quiet bird that didn't do much more than sit on a perch looking pretty. But instead it's a lot like the "big parrot" experience without the aggression and neediness, and I'm loving it.
> 
> Another cockatiel would be a great choice since you already know what you're getting into. Rascal is so bonded to you that he might resent a new bird. But I spent several years with two males who had a love-hate relationship (didn't want to be too close together or too far apart), and it's perfectly workable as long as they don't have to spend time together in a small cage. Lots of out of cage time and a large cage for in-cage time gives them room to put the amount of distance between them that they want.


I've come to quickly realize that a POW is not a good choice for me as I don't deal well with noise...not at all... I don't know how on earth people have kids lol
The ONLY reason I would be getting another tiel is because my tiel is EXTREMELY, I'm talking extremely unhappy when he is alone. The entire night he is freaked out.. I actually have to keep the light on in the room (not night lights... as they are not light enough) and only half the cage covered with towel and the TV turned on a very low volume or he freaks. 
When he hears my garage door open and my car pull into the driveway I can already hear him screaming and flock calling his head off for me because he knows I just came home... like some dog barking lol
I honestly feel he would be much happier having another bird around... even if he didn't bond with the new bird I still feel it would keep him company in some form when I have to leave him alone... and he would DEFINITELY feel less stressed at night. I would LOVE to get a GCC (it would be such awesome experience to have one.. that really are like big playful parrots!) but feel it's just not safe enough unfortunately, so I think it would be best if I just got him a tiel "buddy". I feel guilty every time I have to leave the house and he cannot come with me! lol .. and he seems miserable at night. He also does NOT eat at all when I am not at home. When he knows I am going to leave he REFUSES to step off my finger into his cage (he is caged when he's hone alone for safety reasons)... and I will literally be pushing him but he ain't budging anywhere...he won't step off my finger because he does not want to be left alone... and knows once he steps off my finger he's screwed.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Juliet said:


> I'm not worried about having a long "30 year commitment" that is NOT an issue at all. I'm not some young kid who doesn't know what they want... I will be 40yrs old in 4 short years, yikes. I don't like that... please stop time LOL... do not want to keep aging, I hate it!


I meant that more like are you prepared to have two birds that don't get along/fight/need independent interaction time for the next 30 years? I know your life already revolves around Rascal (and his around you lol) but there's always the possibility that adding a new bird could throw a wrench in the gears.

Green cheeks can be loud too! Cheeko used to imitate this horrible squeaking noise that grated on my nerves.

I do think Rascal would be better off with another tiel friend. My two are a good example of even if they don't get along, they can still coexist and keep each other company. They won't as much as share a perch together without bickering but they are always interested in what the other is doing


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree with your point for sure... I definitely wouldn't be able to sustain having a GCC and a tiel if I had to always keep one bird caged while the other was out because the GCC was attacking my tiel. I'm not worried at all about having 2 tiels... my worry is 100% with a GCC and a tiel combo. I've had 2 tiels before that didn't love in each other, but same situation as yours... they were still curious about each others activities (ate together) and were also singing together. I cannot whistle to save my life lol. I almost positive Rascal would be better off with another bird around, the poor thing hates being alone so much. Famous last words, right? Gulp.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Zappy has pretty intense anxiety, too. I visited my parents a few months back, and they have a budgie. If the budgie made any unexpected noises during the night, it would provoke Zappy into a night fright. Not trying to dissuade you from getting another bird, but having bird company didn't help with anxiety at night for my baby.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Juliet, Roo has separation anxiety just like you described and even used to have trouble maintaining weight because she wouldn't eat at all while I was out of the house. She is much happier since I adopted Odette even though they have a love/hate relationship like tielfan described. They squabble and will occasionally peck one another, but don't you dare try to separate them! It sounds like Rascal would probably benefit from a friend even if they weren't super bonded either. On the other hand, I'm firmly in the "never get another bird just for your bird" camp, so be sure this is something you want to do and aren't just doing out of guilt or concern for Rascal.

ETA: you'll also want to try to avoid ending up with TWO super needy birds. Odette works well in my flock because she's very independent and in fact I wasn't expecting her to ever be tame when I got her. She's bonded with me to the point that she likes cuddles and scritches now, but she's just as happy to play independently on their climbing net. Unlike Roo, who is a total velcro bird. You might consider adopting an adult so you'd have some idea of your new bird's personality.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels are social animals who NEED to have a flock, and they will form a flock bond with another bird even if they don't like it very much. You're likely to get better flock bonding with a bird of the same species, although cross-species bonding occurs too. Rascal is unhappy when you're not home because there's no one for him to flock with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the responses and advice. I'm still super confused... this is seriously driving me crazy. I really would LOVE to own a GCC but too worried it's not safe because I don't ever want to be forced to keep one bird caged while other is free... I would ONLY be getting a tiel for Rascal's sake, so he's not so lonely and depressed alone. I would be fine having 2 tiels... it would be kind of cute actually as they could sing to each other and drive me nuts lol... but it's the fact that I fell in love with GCCs and think I might love them as much as tiels. I don't know. I'm going to familiarize myself with GCCs more and hopefully will get my desire for a GCC out of my system!

I have a bad feeling I'm going to eventually end up having 2 tiels and a GCC. 3 birds. OMG! I'm not sure abut that one... I think 2 birds is the max I can handle, I have no idea. At one time when I was a kid I had 4 tiels. I don't remember what it was like though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Juliet, Roo has separation anxiety just like you described and even used to have trouble maintaining weight because she wouldn't eat at all while I was out of the house. She is much happier since I adopted Odette even though they have a love/hate relationship like tielfan described. They squabble and will occasionally peck one another, but don't you dare try to separate them! It sounds like Rascal would probably benefit from a friend even if they weren't super bonded either. On the other hand, I'm firmly in the "never get another bird just for your bird" camp, so be sure this is something you want to do and aren't just doing out of guilt or concern for Rascal.
> 
> ETA: you'll also want to try to avoid ending up with TWO super needy birds. Odette works well in my flock because she's very independent and in fact I wasn't expecting her to ever be tame when I got her. She's bonded with me to the point that she likes cuddles and scritches now, but she's just as happy to play independently on their climbing net. Unlike Roo, who is a total velcro bird. You might consider adopting an adult so you'd have some idea of your new bird's personality.



I wouldn't mind if the new tiel was also a velcro bird LOL. At least they can still keep each other company or annoy each other etc when I'm not home. I think it would it would be best to get another male tiel (I'm not sure) because my tiel is a male (I LOVE male tiels). I don't want to deal with egg laying issues or see my tiel doing pornagraphy in the cage, OMG


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

2 tiels are great! Loud though :lol: Twice the bites, twice the messes, twice the collateral damage to your house, but twice the love.  Quite literally, because they are a bonded couple, but having 2 is a blast. If you want a companion for Rascal, another tiel would most definitely work out just fine. If you want a little something different, bourkes parakeets are wonderful as well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> 2 tiels are great! Loud though :lol: Twice the bites, twice the messes, twice the collateral damage to your house, but twice the love.  Quite literally, because they are a bonded couple, but having 2 is a blast. If you want a companion for Rascal, another tiel would most definitely work out just fine. If you want a little something different, bourkes parakeets are wonderful as well!


Interesting, yet another type of bird (bourke's parakeets?) I never even knew existed! I just googled it and see that it's considered to be a quiet bird. Can these bourke's parakeets be in same cage as a tiel? I also just stumbled upon Linnies... when researching bourke's parakeets.
I'm scared to get a bird I'm so unfamiliar with... all I know is cockatiels and nothing else. I would rather get another male tiel (I love male tiels) but am worried about noise, so maybe a bourke's parakeet would make a good companion for my tiel in that case? My tiel as you know is a male, but is SUPER quiet all day long asides from when I leave the room and he flocks calls after me.... other than that... noise is not an issue with my tiel at all.... but if I get another tiel... I have no idea if that tiel will be a super noisy one, gulp. As i hear some people tiel are super noisy?? 
My tiel rarely ever sings on his own.... only when I start trying to whistle to him in the mornings or vacuum (he loves vacuum cleaners LOL) or is around other birds. I love hearing them sing, but when they SCREAM... that I can't handle... I could NEVER in million yrs have kids lol When you wrote (2 tiels are loud) that has me nervous! Do you mean loud because they sing all day long nonstop... or that they scream? ... maybe it's best to get a female tiel then rather than a male tiel? I have larger preference for male tiels than female, but I already have a male tiel (Rascal) so maybe I should get him a female tiel? Oh my gosh... the insanity continues I have no idea what to do lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never even heard mine scream at all really. And if it's the closest they've made towards screaming, that would be flock calls. But no, it's not all day. Usually it's Jaid, in the morning for 5 minutes and at night for 5 minutes. It's either laughing or squeaky sounds. Beaker's quiet. Jaid is a pain somedays, but I love them both.

Sorry, I'm not trying to change your mind about a 2nd tiel, but the reality is we can't predict the outcome because it depends on the individuals. I wouldn't worry too much about possible noise


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> I've never even heard mine scream at all really. And if it's the closest they've made towards screaming, that would be flock calls. But no, it's not all day. Usually it's Jaid, in the morning for 5 minutes and at night for 5 minutes. It's either laughing or squeaky sounds. Beaker's quiet. Jaid is a pain somedays, but I love them both.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to change your mind about a 2nd tiel, but the reality is we can't predict the outcome because it depends on the individuals. I wouldn't worry too much about possible noise



It got me worried because so many say their male tiels are extremely loud and noisy (I know I definitely could not handle that, I would lose my mind), but my tiel is SUPER duper quiet all day long, asides from flock calls of course. I don't recall there being much noise when I was a kid with 4 tiels but I honestly don't remember. I think it's way safer I get another male tiel rather than a parakeet etc I'm not familiar with at all and I doubt they are as lovely as tiels anyway 
I might get a GCC as well but not until the way distant future, so I will end up with 3 birds. OMG  Rascal better thank me for this!! I love taking my tiel with me when running errands, I can easily still do that with 2 birds but not 3... but when, and if, I do ever end up with 3 birds then 2 birds would have to stay at home and take turns going out with me. Okay, I think I'm finally making progress in figuring out what I want with this whole bird situation lol =)


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have three different species of birds harmoniously co-existing, but that's only because I don't allow them to interact beyond chattering to eachother.

My green cheek conure is a little turd and likes to bully anything and everything, so he is kept right away from the tiels. My rainbow lorikeet is larger and stronger than the tiels and the GCC, and he likes to wrestle, so he is also kept well away from the other birds.

Each species gets their own out-of-cage time every day. I just switch them all around every so often so everyone gets their fair share of freedom. 

My male cockatiel can get pretty loud, but that's mostly when he gets carried away singing his god awful made up song lol. Other than that he's relatively quiet. As Cali said it really depends on the individual bird. Some just have loud personalities  I've had girls that are way louder than my boys, too.. Like Zoe. She's a bit of a nut case and when she gets going, she can get super loud


----------

